# New to the forum, new boat owner!



## riverrunner5891 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself to you all! Just purchased my first river boat and really excited about hitting the water this summer. In the mean time, I would like to gain knowledge from all the seasoned vets on here, and possibly gain some useful tips! Here is a pic of the new ride.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 27, 2012)

That....is one sweet looking ride.....and if I haven't said it already....Welcome to TinBoats. :LOL2: 

Photos look great! =D>


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you fender...and thank you for all of your help!


----------



## freetofish (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! what a boat... Maybe I'll see you on one of the rivers around here... I'll be the boat that you just passed.
be safe and welcome to the group.
ron


----------



## riverrunner5891 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Ron/Freetofish!
I will be running the Meramec mainly unless things get way to shallow (which can happen). I do plan to get on the Gasconade a few times this year also...there are a couple poker runs that are always a good time. If you get down this way, look for the black Xpress and beach it on the gravel bar to say hey!


----------

